# iGive.com and Goodsearch.com



## Connie P (Nov 13, 2009)

I have finally buckled down and started my Christmas shopping. For several years I have done the majority of my Christmas shopping online as I just do not enjoy going out to the mall and fighting the crowds. I wanted to take this opportunity to remind everybody that if you do any online shopping to please consider using GoodSearch or iGive.com as your search engines as they will donate a portion of your total to CMHR. Just put CMHR in your charity of choice and wha-la - done - there is nothing else to it. What an easy easy way to make a donation. I know we have a whole lot going right now, but every little bit helps and there is truly no easier way to donate. Thank you and Happy Shopping!


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Connie



,

I'm with you...I try to avoid the malls. And with this whole H1N1/Swine flu situation I'd rather shop from my home. I just did a _bunch_ of online shopping last weekend and used the GoodSearch/GoodShop website. It is easy to use and there are so many online stores that you can link to through their website. I was pleasantly surprised to see such a huge list of stores. I highly recommend it!



I've also been using the search feature as well. Every little bit helps.

Happy (and healthy) online shopping!

Rebecca


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 20, 2009)

I've shopped through igive.com before to donate to a local rescue but that rescue is no longer in business so I changed my cause to CMHR and just did some Christmas shopping.


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2009)

Just got a check from GoodSearch Thank you one and all!!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been shopping away!


----------

